

World chess champ Magnus Carlsen faces tough title challenge in Sochi - rajdevar
http://rt.com/news/203239-anand-carlsen-chess-sochi/

======
dreamweapon
_Carlsen was in no hurry to sign the contract for the match due to concerns
over the unrest in Ukraine, which has been blamed by the West on Moscow._

Heavens. How could they possibly think that?

~~~
rajdevar
That is RT , the mouthpiece of russia

